# I need intervention!!!!!!



## TheBlob (Sep 21, 2014)

So I was doing amazing then tragedy struck, My diet is great (oh im trying to drop bodyfat) when suddenly at like 1 to 3 in the morning I wake up in a daze and kill a ridiculous number of calories and starchy carbs,,, its like an addiction it seems im powerless,, anyone have any ideas? My willpower is not seemingly being effective... Am I resigned to a lifetime of hoodies


----------



## Seeker (Sep 21, 2014)

Tren is your answer


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 21, 2014)

Try ephedrine. It's a great appetite suppressant. That might help. 

Otherwise you can ask your doctor about phentermine. 

Or do it the natural way. Eat before bed. The old brolore about not eating before bed just isn't true. Have some yogurt or cottage cheese or milk. I prefer frozen yogurt.


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 21, 2014)

If you can't get it off, how you going to keep it off?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 21, 2014)

Duck tape.....


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 21, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> Duck tape.....



Hahahaha thats sounds about right.


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 21, 2014)

Bigwhite said:


> If you can't get it off, how you going to keep it off?



My friend surely you are familiar with dieting, for fat loss.. I will maintain by going back to eating normal... It seems my body isnt liking the calorie deficit and is recouping those calories at night...So in other words my calorie deficit turns to maintenance when I smack back those extra calories... I think my fix may be to do exactly as POB says and just save the last meal till before bed... This is what I shall try for now see how it goes.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 21, 2014)

The NO BS secret is if you can not trust yourself to not eat carbs or other high calorie shlt late at night DO NOT KEEP IN YOUR HOUSE!  You will not leave you house at 2am to go buy it.

Keep health snacks in your house is the only way to eat healthy snacks.  Keep dangerous food near you're in for a disaster.


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 21, 2014)

Yeah that absolutely works of  course,,, which there was no problem, but lately my room mate has been buying lots of junk hes killing me.


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 21, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> My friend surely you are familiar with dieting, for fat loss.. I will maintain by going back to eating normal... It seems my body isnt liking the calorie deficit and is recouping those calories at night...So in other words my calorie deficit turns to maintenance when I smack back those extra calories... I think my fix may be to do exactly as POB says and just save the last meal till before bed... This is what I shall try for now see how it goes.



I'm hooked on ECA. Works great at keeping appetite down and gives you a little room for slip ups...


----------



## Joliver (Sep 21, 2014)

Ah, the 2am half box of cinnamon toast crunch. Delicious.


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 21, 2014)

Yeah ive got some clen lying around probably try using that it typically helps me with appetite suppression


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 21, 2014)

joliver said:


> Ah, the 2am half box of cinnamon toast crunch. Delicious.



Dude its amazing...lol


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 22, 2014)

Im not running anything, but I find if I don't eat enough of the good stuff, I am hungry and that is when I am bound to fail by jamming bad carbs down.


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 22, 2014)

Do you sleep on your back or stomach? srs question


You need to not wake up in the middle of the night OR account for your late night cals by cutting back that many during the day


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 22, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Yeah ive got some clen lying around probably try using that it typically helps me with appetite suppression



That's likely placebo cause when you take it you have your mind set to cut down.

Ephedrine is safer


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 22, 2014)

POB: Good because I dont like that stuff anyway
LUPINATOR: Exactly what im doing tonight, I have chicken and rice (my last meal) on stand by when I wake up,, I sleep on my side/back no stopping waking up I pee like a pregnant woman


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 22, 2014)

I know sleeping on my back causes me to wake up with cotton mouth and hungry as fucck and I would do the same thing, eat everything. Sounds weird, but sleeping on my stomach helps a lot with cravings, although I still wake up at least twice a night. 

Only reason I stopped sleeping on my stomach originally was bc I cross my arms in front of me under my pillow and at some point my shoulders got big enough that it would cutoff circulation and I would wake up with both arms completely numb asleep.. try getting outta bed while laying on your stomach without using your arms.. srsly its hard


----------



## shenky (Sep 22, 2014)

I don't think appetite suppressants or other drugs are going to substitute good ol self control.

I'm a heroin addict. It takes self control every day to stay clean. I love wings. Damn I love wings, but I don't need ephedrine to keep me from eating them more thanonce a week

I think you're suppressing some other shitty part of your life with food. I understand craving snacks in the middle of the night..maybe switch to carrots or something. Or, you can handle it and force yourself back into bed. It's 3am on the morning anyway. You probably put more effort into this thread than going back to bed


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 22, 2014)

shenky said:


> I don't think appetite suppressants or other drugs are going to substitute good ol self control.
> 
> I'm a heroin addict. It takes self control every day to stay clean. I love wings. Damn I love wings, but I don't need ephedrine to keep me from eating them more thanonce a week
> 
> I think you're suppressing some other shitty part of your life with food. I understand craving snacks in the middle of the night..maybe switch to carrots or something. Or, you can handle it and force yourself back into bed. It's 3am on the morning anyway. You probably put more effort into this thread than going back to bed



I applaud you in your sobriety.


----------



## losieloos (Sep 22, 2014)

Start smoking.


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 22, 2014)

Apples and penut butter!!


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 22, 2014)

shenky said:


> I don't think appetite suppressants or other drugs are going to substitute good ol self control.
> 
> I'm a heroin addict. It takes self control every day to stay clean. I love wings. Damn I love wings, but I don't need ephedrine to keep me from eating them more thanonce a week
> 
> I think you're suppressing some other shitty part of your life with food. I understand craving snacks in the middle of the night..maybe switch to carrots or something. Or, you can handle it and force yourself back into bed. It's 3am on the morning anyway. You probably put more effort into this thread than going back to bed



Dude your so right! I assuredly did put more effort into this thread than going back to bed at 3 am... Additionally I did it again last night..lol.. Ill post again hopefully if I screw up you or somebody else can call me on my B.S. it is a commitment issue...


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 22, 2014)

Beefcake said:


> Apples and penut butter!!



Thats actually not bad


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh and Shenky im an ex addict to intravenous drug user been sober for a year and a half,, congrats to you brother.


----------



## Get Some (Sep 22, 2014)

I have this same problem, but it will happen during the day too as I get caught up in quick lunches and lunches with clients where I end up ordering something I shouldn't. Eating before bed is a good idea, just make sure it's not junky as well.


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks GS love the wolf pack avi... lol


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 23, 2014)

Success fought off those cravings last night


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Sep 23, 2014)

I use to eat 6-8oz of beef at like 9/930pm, and just before bed, I would have 2 spoons of PB -- usually would hold me over.


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh and cottage cheese just before 10


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 24, 2014)

So last night was success the secret is it seems just white knuckle it....lol...All your suggestions are great and I appreciate it now i gotta do it again every night for 12 weeks


----------



## MANBEARPIG (Sep 24, 2014)

+ 1 for peanutbutter.  Its tasty and it keeps me full.


----------



## anewguy (Sep 24, 2014)

I find that drinking a lot of water right before bed helps me.  But then again it could wake you up to pee, at which point you may pass by the pantry, at which point the oreos may whisper in your ear.  It all comes down to self control no matter how you look at it man.


----------

